# Immovable Tax



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

I am currently classed as non resident as not fully moved over to Cyprus yet but I own an apartment home in Cyprus with title deeds. I bought this last year. Do I have to pay immovable tax and if so am I just sent a bill in the post or do I have to be proactive and register somewhere. 
I have managed to now pay for electric and water which is set up but not sure about sewage of refuse if you could also help me how I also do this please.

Thanks


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

If you own property in Cyprus you have to pay IPT, whether you live there or not. If you are a Cyprus taxpayer (which I suppose you aren't), you should automatically receive a reminder letter to pay your IPT (but I haven't). Otherwise, you have to rely on "the grapevine"! IPT has been in place since 2003 and if payments have not been made, fines are applicable. Where title deeds have not been issued, the developer is suppoed to pay the IPT up until 2012, after which it is the owner's responsibility.
At the moment there is a 75%(!) discount offered for 2016 payments made before end Oct 2016 I believe ? Typically, those diligent citizens who have already paid 2016 dues will lose out! I have heard that future IPT has been quashed. Hope this helps.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry, just noticed your query about "rates" (sewage and garbage). This should be collected through the Muktar's office of your village/sector. All village systems seem different - ours also arranges the water bills and some collect a small element of IPT. Our "rates" are 50% reduced for retirees.
Further to my previous comments on IPT, all owners of a property will have separate IPT bills (husband, wife), and the tax is based on an assessed (2013?) property value, which most people I know find to be inflated!


----------



## Spottyappy (Jul 24, 2016)

So, as a newish home owner, how do we find out who to pay the ipt to?
Grapevine is ok if reliable, where our apartment is, it doesn't seem to be! 
Also, we haven't had any bills for utilities, I guess they will contact us at some point?,have owned the property 3 months.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Spottyappy said:


> So, as a newish home owner, how do we find out who to pay the ipt to?
> Grapevine is ok if reliable, where our apartment is, it doesn't seem to be!
> Also, we haven't had any bills for utilities, I guess they will contact us at some point?,have owned the property 3 months.


Sorry but all this 'thro' the grape vine' stuff is a load of tosh!
For IPT you must go to your area tax office and register with them taking your ID (passports), purchase or rental contract and possibly a utilities bill but not sure on that one. If the property is in joint names then two separate bills will be produced
For electricity you need to go to the local AIK offices and have the name changed on the billing, again taking ID and rental/purchase contract.
For the council tax (sewage etc.) you need to go to your local council offices where you will probably find they also cover water billing, at least they do in Vrysoulles. Again ID and contracts are required for property identification purposes. HTH


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Spottyappy said:


> Also, we haven't had any bills for utilities, I guess they will contact us at some point?,have owned the property 3 months.


Have you actually been t o the Electric board to register the electricity in your name?
Also have you been to the local Muktahs office to register for community charge and water?


----------



## Spottyappy (Jul 24, 2016)

Veronica said:


> Have you actually been t o the Electric board to register the electricity in your name?
> Also have you been to the local Muktahs office to register for community charge and water?


No, I haven't.
Have had no information until you have just informed me! Solicitor told me we woudl be contacted!
Thank you.
Not sure when we are next over there, maybe September but if not it will be November, guess my agent could do it for me?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Spottyappy said:


> No, I haven't.
> Have had no information until you have just informed me! Solicitor told me we woudl be contacted!
> Thank you.
> Not sure when we are next over there, maybe September but if not it will be November, guess my agent could do it for me?


Maybe your solicitor contacted the electric board for you?

We always help our clients with sorting out all the relevant agencies such as Electric board, Muktahs office etc unless their solicitor says they will do it. We never leave a client wondering what to do next. 
As far as we are concerned it is part of job to help our clients in the first few months to make sure they have no problems. Not all agents bother.


----------



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for your replies I just need to find the council office and muktas office you mention now when I come over next month maybe there will be a bill at the apartment just waiting for us.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Where is your property? I might be able to tell you where to find your MUktahs office.



Alfiethepest

I see you are in Darlington? I was there last week.


----------



## Spottyappy (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks, Veronica.
I will check with the solicitor.
My apartment is in Paphos, so any pointers with where to go, appreciated!
Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Spottyappy said:


> Thanks, Veronica.
> I will check with the solicitor.
> My apartment is in Paphos, so any pointers with where to go, appreciated!
> Thank you.


If it is actually in town rather than one of the surrounding villages I would suggest the town hall is probably the place to go. If not they will tell you where you need to be.


----------



## Spottyappy (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you, it is in Paphos.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Link to this years IPT payment reductions.

Immovable Property Tax payments - Cyprus Property News


----------



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

Our apartment is in Paphos . Tombs of the kings area. 

I live in a little village just outside Darlington called Staindrop. They are just expanding Darlington with restaurants and a cinema at the moment which is good. Hope you enjoyed your stay.


----------



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

I have n apartment in Paphos 

I live in a small village outside Darlington in Staindrop. Darlington is expanding at the moment with restaurants and a cinema which is great for us. Hope you had a good time


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Alfiethepest said:


> I have n apartment in Paphos
> 
> I live in a small village outside Darlington in Staindrop. Darlington is expanding at the moment with restaurants and a cinema which is great for us. Hope you had a good time


I wasn't,t exactly there for a good time. I was at the funeral home organizing my mums burial.
I was pleasantly surprised though how nice Darlington and the surrounding area is.


----------

